# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  PFPS Patella Femoraal Pijn Syndroom

## pitchdown

Goedemiddag,

ik heb helaas PFPS : http://www.mtchuizen.com/patella.php



Ik doe al een tijdje oefeningen maar het resultaat is nog gering.



Ik zoek mensen die dit ook hebben/of hebben gehad die nuttige tips hebben of er vanaf zijn gekomen.

En eventueel hoe.



Alvast Bedankt!

----------


## pitchdown

> Goedemiddag,
> 
> ik heb helaas PFPS : http://www.mtchuizen.com/patella.php
> 
> 
> 
> Ik doe al een tijdje oefeningen maar het resultaat is nog gering.
> 
> 
> ...


Iemand??

----------


## gerbera

hoi hoi,
ik heb wel vanalles aan een knie , maar niet wat jij hebt.

Ik weet wel wát het is.

Kijk eens op de site van : Via Sana kliniek te Mill.

Deze kliniek heeft een goede naam wat mogelijkheden voor behandelingen zijn.

Laat je weten hoe het je verder vergaat?
groetjes
Gerbera.

----------


## Yess13

Hoihoi, Ik ben net als jij op zoek naar mensen met ervaringen. Ik heb er nu bijna 1 jaar last van. Begon met 1 knie, na oefeningen kwam de andere knie er ineens bij. (deze knieschijf is ooit gebroken geweest en de pijn aan deze been is veel heviger dan aan mijn andere knie).  :Mad: 

Toch gewoon bij de fysio blijven lopen. Oefeningen, eerst squats, daarmee moeten stoppen omdat de klachten toenamen. Ook mede door de vele ontstekingen die zich in mijn knie ontwikkeld hadden door het overtrainen. Toen over gegaan op een oefening om je vastus medialis sterker te maken want dat is meestal de oorzaak van het probleem. Deze spier werkt niet goed, is verzwakt of e.d. Mijn arts zei dat het niet zomaar een kwestie zou worden van die spier een beetje trainen. Vaak is dit probleem al langere tijd aanwezig en kan het dus ook een hele lange tijd duren voordat je alles weer werkend hebt zoals het hoort. 
Het enige wat ik momenteel kan is fietsen. Wandelen of andere sporten zijn helaas onmogelijk door de pijn. Fietsen gaat ook niet altijd goed, maar het is vol te houden. 
Gisteren voor mijn 3e second opinion ( lol ), bij een orthopedisch chirurg geweest. Gelukkig een hele uitleg gekregen. Het is een vervelend syndroom waarvan artsen niet altijd de oorzaak vast kunnen stellen. Wel kunnen mensen pijn in vele gradaties ervaren. In mijn geval moest ik stoppen met alle kracht oefeningen en mijn knieen gaan rekken om als stap 1 mijn bovenbeen spier (die vastus medialis) langer te maken. Dit moet ik 3 maanden doen en daarna mag ik hem langzaam gaan proberen te trainen. Mijn arts zei me dat ik niet moest verwachten dat ik binnen nu en een jaar van mijn klacht af kon zijn maar dat ik wel alles mocht proberen. Verschillende dingen kunnen verschillende mensen baat geven. Dus ik zou gewoon gaan zoeken naar wat werkt voor jouw. Brace dragen kan pijn verlichten, maar bij bij werd de pijn alleen maar erger. Toch is het het proberen waard. Mcconnell tape heb ik zelf nog niet geprobeerd, maar staat in de planning. Deze tape zorgt dat de begeleiding van je knieschijf ondersteund wordt en kan verlichting geven. Zooltjes, ik lees ook dat het probleem ook vanuit je voeten of je heupen kan komen. Ik ga hier voor mezelf ook nog verder naar zoeken. Als jouw klachten niet afnemen is dat misschien ook een idee? Verder de standaard oefeningen. Als je zit, been strekken, 10sec vasthouden en los. Dit 3x 10 en meerdere keren per dag. Ook het rekken van je bovenbeenspier is heel belangrijk. Sta op een been en trek je hiel naar je bil en hou je knieen wel naast elkaar. Dit doet bij mij heel veel pijn, maar ik moest daar even doorheen van de arts. 
Ik hoor veel verschillende verhalen van mensen met dit syndroom. Sommige zijn er snel van af, andere lopen er jaren mee. Ik hoop dat voor jouw het eerste geldt natuurlijk! Heel veel sterkte ermee!

----------


## pitchdown

Bedankt voor je uitgebreidde ervaring.
Ik heb het gevoel dat het langzaam iets beter gaat.
Wat ik doe -

Stabiliteitsoefeningen via de Fysio
1 x per 1 uur wandelen op goede schoenen
Slik arthro 5 en Omega 3.

Ik hoop dat nog meer mensen zijn met ervaringen en eventueel tips!




> Hoihoi, Ik ben net als jij op zoek naar mensen met ervaringen. Ik heb er nu bijna 1 jaar last van. Begon met 1 knie, na oefeningen kwam de andere knie er ineens bij. (deze knieschijf is ooit gebroken geweest en de pijn aan deze been is veel heviger dan aan mijn andere knie). 
> 
> Toch gewoon bij de fysio blijven lopen. Oefeningen, eerst squats, daarmee moeten stoppen omdat de klachten toenamen. Ook mede door de vele ontstekingen die zich in mijn knie ontwikkeld hadden door het overtrainen. Toen over gegaan op een oefening om je vastus medialis sterker te maken want dat is meestal de oorzaak van het probleem. Deze spier werkt niet goed, is verzwakt of e.d. Mijn arts zei dat het niet zomaar een kwestie zou worden van die spier een beetje trainen. Vaak is dit probleem al langere tijd aanwezig en kan het dus ook een hele lange tijd duren voordat je alles weer werkend hebt zoals het hoort. 
> Het enige wat ik momenteel kan is fietsen. Wandelen of andere sporten zijn helaas onmogelijk door de pijn. Fietsen gaat ook niet altijd goed, maar het is vol te houden. 
> Gisteren voor mijn 3e second opinion ( lol ), bij een orthopedisch chirurg geweest. Gelukkig een hele uitleg gekregen. Het is een vervelend syndroom waarvan artsen niet altijd de oorzaak vast kunnen stellen. Wel kunnen mensen pijn in vele gradaties ervaren. In mijn geval moest ik stoppen met alle kracht oefeningen en mijn knieen gaan rekken om als stap 1 mijn bovenbeen spier (die vastus medialis) langer te maken. Dit moet ik 3 maanden doen en daarna mag ik hem langzaam gaan proberen te trainen. Mijn arts zei me dat ik niet moest verwachten dat ik binnen nu en een jaar van mijn klacht af kon zijn maar dat ik wel alles mocht proberen. Verschillende dingen kunnen verschillende mensen baat geven. Dus ik zou gewoon gaan zoeken naar wat werkt voor jouw. Brace dragen kan pijn verlichten, maar bij bij werd de pijn alleen maar erger. Toch is het het proberen waard. Mcconnell tape heb ik zelf nog niet geprobeerd, maar staat in de planning. Deze tape zorgt dat de begeleiding van je knieschijf ondersteund wordt en kan verlichting geven. Zooltjes, ik lees ook dat het probleem ook vanuit je voeten of je heupen kan komen. Ik ga hier voor mezelf ook nog verder naar zoeken. Als jouw klachten niet afnemen is dat misschien ook een idee? Verder de standaard oefeningen. Als je zit, been strekken, 10sec vasthouden en los. Dit 3x 10 en meerdere keren per dag. Ook het rekken van je bovenbeenspier is heel belangrijk. Sta op een been en trek je hiel naar je bil en hou je knieen wel naast elkaar. Dit doet bij mij heel veel pijn, maar ik moest daar even doorheen van de arts. 
> Ik hoor veel verschillende verhalen van mensen met dit syndroom. Sommige zijn er snel van af, andere lopen er jaren mee. Ik hoop dat voor jouw het eerste geldt natuurlijk! Heel veel sterkte ermee!

----------

